# Oh. My. Dog.



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

My little chicken dog really surprised me at the dog park today. Not only did she do GREAT (she would get an A+ for recall and appropriate play today), but look at this....




























Dare I say my afraid-of-water-chicken-sh*t dog is enjoying herself?!!?! In the muddy water?!?! This is huge! She was splashing around after some good play time with a frisbee obsessed yellow lab. 

Anyway she was SOOOO good, I just had to gloat. :tongue: Except when she ran into that picnic table.....now I am icing her leg every 15 mins.... :tsk:

But yay for my newfound water dog!!

edit: I'm gonna go ahead and apologize for all the pictures as of late... and the ones in the future!! I ordered two Hound Haberdashery collars and a fetching tag so you bet there will be more in the next week or two! :wink:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Yayyy Minnie!

She looks great, she's filling out beautifully!!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

One can't get enough pictures of such adorable-ocity. Is that a word?? I say bring on the photos! Love the one in the middle; "Hey mom, is this a frog or a fish?"
My dogs are a little odd when it comes to water too. They'll go right into the dirty lake across the street from me but won't touch the baby pool. Seems too much like a bath maybe? 
Love me some Minnie.....


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> One can't get enough pictures of such adorable-ocity. Is that a word?? I say bring on the photos! Love the one in the middle; "Hey mom, is this a frog or a fish?"
> My dogs are a little odd when it comes to water too. They'll go right into the dirty lake across the street from me but won't touch the baby pool. Seems too much like a bath maybe?
> Love me some Minnie.....


Haha, I know.... I bought her a kiddie pool and although she went in it as if to say "Yeah alright mom but just this once!" she never really sought it out. Bugger!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Minnie is..... winsome. Such a sweet face.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Way to go Minnie!!! Its a step in the right direction! I'm still working on Zuri to start swimming, and I will just say that Minnie is closer than Zuri is LOL


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

She is so pretty, I love merles. A friend has a merle boy - such dolls. She is filling out, I am glad to see that. The mud makes all the difference in water play - the muckier the better LOL. Pretty pictures.


----------

